# Slingshots Canada -- Mini Plinker Contest (Random Name Draw)



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

*

Thought it was a good time to have a Slingshots Canada draw for one of my newest Mini Plinkers, This contest is open to anyone anywhere (that includes you sponsors) all you need to do is reply in this thread, Doing so will get you 1 entry into the draw that will occur on the first of june. Everyone only gets a max of 1 entry so no need to reply more than once.

The Mini Plinker will come as shown rigged up with a set of my theraband gold target shooting bandsets and will be completely free of charge (I will cover all shipping charges) You have 12 days to get in on this so there is no excuse!










The Mini Plinker is a VERY small, Pocketable frame that can handle heavy pull bandsets for hunting or target shooting, The one you will receive is shown above and can also be seen in the video below.






I will make a video and post it on June 1st showing all of the entrys, I will then put them all into a hat and draw so you can see for yourself that whoever was drawn was done so randomly. Winner gets 7 days to reply with their address before I draw again.

Good luck to everyone!

Cheers
​*


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Anywhere you say? I'm definitely in. Liked the look of your stuff since you started!















Thanks for being so generous by the way. I love random draws!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in been wanting to try your frames for a while.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Forgot to mention, This is sort of a draw celebrating my 500th post, Although it took me 40 something posts to have time to get to it!









Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooray for contests! Thanks Gib!
Oh yeah... I'm in.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in!

I love these things, and I love our close knit community!

Thanks a lot Gib, you've got some fantastic products, having opportunity to win one is just wonderful....

Cheers - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too, it'll make a good birthday present for me..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Harper.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm in, i would like to try one, thanks john


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to be entered. Gib thanks for the chance.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im in


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in

Thanks....


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in for sure, I've been meaning to pick up one of yours for a while now


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Gib,

I am definitely in on this drawing. This slingshot is a beauty and the winner will definitely be a proud owner.

Raymond


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

----I'm in----
----------------Thanks for the opportunity-----------------
------what a GREAT bunch of people we have here------


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

Im in! The people on this forum are great! Im gonna do one of these soon!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Gib,

Include me. I am near to doing a contest giveaway too.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm in on this one. Have one of these and it's a great little shooter. Can always use another one.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

wow this is great. Count me in,
Thanks


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

As8 is in,, thanks







.


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah Doggy!!!!!!! Im in!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh........oh.......me too....me too. Thank you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Put a ticket in the hat for me too.









Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Count me in! 
Many thanks to you Gib!


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Gib said:


> *
> 
> Thought it was a good time to have a Slingshots Canada draw for one of my newest Mini Plinkers, This contest is open to anyone anywhere (that includes you sponsors) all you need to do is reply in this thread, Doing so will get you 1 entry into the draw that will occur on the first of june. Everyone only gets a max of 1 entry so no need to reply more than once.
> 
> ...


hi good shooter and good plinker ;-)


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i want in, thanks for the comp!


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, I'm definitely in! Thanks for doing this special offer!

I like your traditional boardcut so well that I've got to have one of these mini plinkers too. If I don't win it, I'll buy one (hope that statement doesn't nuke my chances of winning though!)


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another comp count me in


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You would be mad not to enter! I'm in, thanks gib


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in

Thanks GiB


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I'm in.
Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice idea for simple contest







. Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the idea and the Mini Plinker so I´m in!


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

I´m also in,

thanks for the chance to get one.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

haertig said:


> Well, I'm definitely in! Thanks for doing this special offer!
> 
> I like your traditional boardcut so well that I've got to have one of these mini plinkers too. If I don't win it, I'll buy one (hope that statement doesn't nuke my chances of winning though!)


No worries, I am doing a video of the draw so you will get to see all the names then I will throw them all into a hat on the video and pull the name, That way you see yourself that it is completely random and not just me picking any favorites.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Throw my name in please.

great looking little slingshot.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice of you to do, especially for those of us who don't shoot well enough to compete for it.
*

Thought it was a good time to have a Slingshots Canada draw for one of my newest Mini Plinkers, This contest is open to anyone anywhere (that includes you sponsors) all you need to do is reply in this thread, Doing so will get you 1 entry into the draw that will occur on the first of june. Everyone only gets a max of 1 entry so no need to reply more than once.

The Mini Plinker will come as shown rigged up with a set of my theraband gold target shooting bandsets and will be completely free of charge (I will cover all shipping charges) You have 12 days to get in on this so there is no excuse!










The Mini Plinker is a VERY small, Pocketable frame that can handle heavy pull bandsets for hunting or target shooting, The one you will receive is shown above and can also be seen in the video below.






I will make a video and post it on June 1st showing all of the entrys, I will then put them all into a hat and draw so you can see for yourself that whoever was drawn was done so randomly. Winner gets 7 days to reply with their address before I draw again.

Good luck to everyone!

Cheers
​*[/quote]


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank for putting the draw on, great for those of us who don't shoot well enough to win against any two other guys.


----------



## Marra Slinger (Oct 29, 2010)

Gib said:


> *
> 
> Thought it was a good time to have a Slingshots Canada draw for one of my newest Mini Plinkers, This contest is open to anyone anywhere (that includes you sponsors) all you need to do is reply in this thread, Doing so will get you 1 entry into the draw that will occur on the first of june. Everyone only gets a max of 1 entry so no need to reply more than once.
> 
> ...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in please,big thanks


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

well you can count me in to my friend


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

Very generous of you Gib for sure.

I'm In!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, count me in ... If I win, the postage will be cheap, as I live in Victoria, B.C.!!!!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

Deffo in, some very genorous bods on this awesome forum. Cheers buddy.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am in too.

Nice little shooter.

Thanks


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm definately in. They look sweet.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for doing this that sling shot looks sweet! Put me on the list

mt


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Let me in ^______^


----------



## aztim (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hy Gib!

I'm in.

Have a nice weekend and some happy shooting.

GreyOwl


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Lots of great response! Keep em comin!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

count me in too great little catty !!

Thanks


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

In for the count

Thanks

LGD


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, lets see if the deliveries from you to me are any faster than me to you


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The generosity of the folks on this forum is outstanding. Thank you Gib!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! Sign me up.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks nice
SR


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks


Gib said:


> *
> 
> Thought it was a good time to have a Slingshots Canada draw for one of my newest Mini Plinkers, This contest is open to anyone anywhere (that includes you sponsors) all you need to do is reply in this thread, Doing so will get you 1 entry into the draw that will occur on the first of june. Everyone only gets a max of 1 entry so no need to reply more than once.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaggs (Nov 8, 2010)

hi nice one im in thanks


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

put me on the list man!!!... i'm the one!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i'm in. Thanks Gib


----------



## Sig (May 25, 2011)

I'm in, fingers crossed


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

oooo that thing looks swwet im in =P


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Not much time left now, If you havent got in on this be sure to!

Cheers


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

Wauw that's amazing ! you're amazing! I'm in !


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice slingshot..I'm in...


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I am in. Thank you for your generosity. Whoever wins will have a great addition to their collection.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in Mr Gib.. not to good with the little shooters. im in for the craftsmanship an to say i have a Gib







.. i shall show off with it !!!! ... i have clearly won this now... an stuff... an fings.... i win everyfing me


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in as well!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

if the boss wins i'm going home !


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i like this sort of promotional stuff. it gets everyone into the slingshot jive. i'm in!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> if the boss wins i'm going home !


LOL!


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

It is a great gesture on their part
your generosity knows no limits
Thank you very much for sharing your work with us


Gabriel


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Last chance for anyone who has missed this thread, No more entrys accepted after 12PM EST, I will post a video with the results tomorrow in this thread.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is the results video:






Thanks to everyone who participated.

Congrats *Kobe23 *pm sent you have 7 days to respond before you forfeit the win and another person is drawn.

Cheers


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gib said:


> Congrats *Kobe23 *pm sent you have 7 days to respond before you forfeit the win and another person is drawn.
> 
> Cheers


Spoiler alert!!!

Congrats Kobe


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

First time in my lifetime to get something from a lucky draw! Pm replied Gib. Would take care of your baby well ^__^


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> First time in my lifetime to get something from a lucky draw! Pm replied Gib. Would take care of your baby well ^__^


Way to go kobe23! Gib makes some really nice slingshots. I love mine. You are sure to love your new one as well.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lucky man


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Kobe23!


----------

